# The Stickman Epic discussion thread!



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I just started playing this today.  What level are you at?  I'm only up to the icy level with the penguins and snowmen, but I'm replaying level two to try to get to the puzzle piece.  I just set myself on fire, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Stop talking about this! You're gonna make me go play it and I have 900 things to do. (well 899)....

*goes to get Kindle Fire*

Damn you, KB! Damn you!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too.  Gotta make my mom's jello salad for tomorrow...

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

So frustrating.. I get all these games/apps and hardly ever use them but today, I'm lured into wanting to try it out and, yes, I bought it, (using the link I always use in our thread for daily app ).  I can see it listed on Amazon, but not in the cloud, not on my device.  Go to appstore and try to purchase it for free and it even sort of starts the download but then says you already have this.

Well, no, I don't.

So luckily it is early enough.. I deleted the game on Amazon and then purchased it from my Fire and it says it is installing.  

And now I have two really ugly stick folks.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got to the bunny and a page.  Then I found the second stick person who created that dragon thing and I guess I burned up everything.  The only clue says you can save the bridge to the puzzle piece but I've never seen a puzzle piece and AFAIK haven't burned any bridges..  I'm not real great at stuff like this.. and thought I should bring the bunny back, but I guess not?


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Glad you started a thread for this.    I've "finished" the 6 levels on the left hand side of the page and am now in the 7th level. "Finished" is in quotes because I still can't find a puzzle piece in 3 of them.  There's one I can see but I can't figure out how to move the bridge to get to it, on the Buckets and Bunnies level.   I've tried zapping the toaster, but it does nothing...  

I've noticed that you can get to the same place without going to every scene, but I feel like I should go through them all anyway.  So, I'm not progressing very fast, but it's fun.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> So frustrating.. I get all these games/apps and hardly ever use them but today, I'm lured into wanting to try it out and, yes, I bought it, (using the link I always use in our thread for daily app ). I can see it listed on Amazon, but not in the cloud, not on my device. Go to appstore and try to purchase it for free and it even sort of starts the download but then says you already have this.


Glad you got it straightened out. Most the time, when I buy from Amazon on my PC, I have to sync on the Fire and then exit Apps and wait a bit before the new app shows up.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

OK, I'm very proud of myself--I figured out how to get the puzzle piece in level 2.  The problem is, it's hard to see what all is going on in the scene when you can't pan around; you can only see stuff around where you actually go.  Once I paid more attention to what was happening in the surrounding area that I could see, I got the idea.  Now I'm off to retry some of the other levels. I'm new at these kinds of games...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I keep burning down the bridge....

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I've got all the puzzle pieces I missed before!  But just when I think I'm so smart, I'm really stuck in the Trollfoot Grotto level.  I hate monsters!  Well, seems like the key is just keep trying things again and again,but in different ways and different orders, until something works.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

This has to be my favorite app game!  Though I'm not very good at it...I keep having to ask Hubby to bail me out.  Having logged in many many more hours of gaming than I have, he's much better at this type of stuff.  But I love seeing my "stick" figures running around on the screen!   With help, I've managed to reach Zarp's Fortress, where I have killed my "stickman" several times and his friend once.  

N


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Y'all are all way ahead of me!!

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm stuck now, unfortunately.


----------



## kcrady (Dec 17, 2009)

There are walkthrus available on the Stickman Epic Facebook page if you're really stuck...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I started playing this game this morning at about 4 AM. I had woken up at 3 and could not get back to sleep. I gave up at 4, pulled out the Fire, and saw this app. Perfect game to play when not feeling well, not moving or thinking quickly, and needing to stop frequently. I've finished the six levels on the left and one path through Trollfoot Grotto. I have not yet done the Winter Penguin rescue.

I like the various trophies that are available for different solutions to the same level. The only one of those that I have is for solving Buckets and Bunnies without killing any bunnies.h

Edit: I am now at 18/41 achievements. The two I liked best: Growing a bunny to maximum size and getting Stickenstein's Monster to ride the raft with my stickman. Cowabunga, Dude!


----------

